# Kizzie Update



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Just an update of piccys of Kizzie who is getting on great with everyone!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Are both ragdolls?
Lovely to see piccys. 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes they are, they look so diffrent!
Tink's bin much more friendly since we have had Kizzie too, she sleeps with me at night now.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful looking cats...i'm saying nothing bout the poodles only that i think i should have the white 1..lol..:lol::lol:*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

they are beauties...


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

She is very pretty.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww they are both adorable


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

there all lovely our dogs wont curl up with kitty  x


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

Very sweet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahh! Very cute pictures. Lovely that they're all friends.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lovely cats and dogs. Nice to see them all get on.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures of your lovely furry family, gorgeous cats and dogs,


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so glad to here kizzie is getting on so well with all your furbabies  and glad that Tinks has got more friendly  can you send me a nice picture of Kizzie so i can post her on my website previous litters page  *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww what gorgeous babies.. Kizzie has certainly made loads of new friends! And Tinks looks very proud of her


----------



## tina1787 (Dec 22, 2008)

love the pics, there great:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for all your nice comments! heres one i took yesterday, nice close up of her


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> thanks for all your nice comments! heres one i took yesterday, nice close up of her


*aww thats a nice one it is now on my previous litters page of my website  *


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

aww just seen it!!! she looks so sweet hehehehe  i would think that xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> aww just seen it!!! she looks so sweet hehehehe  i would think that xx


*lol me too  xx*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

the close up picture is great, shows her beaty 
And both cats are lovely


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

she's a little cutie. xxx


----------

